# Prototypes



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
Eaglewings Iron Craft is working on two new G scale buildings. We have the two prototypes put together with no finish yet. We wanted to share them with you and get your valuable opinion. 
The first one is a Freight Station (T â€" 5, Train Structure 5). The platform is 17â€� long by 10 â€" 1/2 â€œwide. The Building is 10â€� long by 9â€� wide by 6 â€" Â½ â€œtall. 
















The second building is a Passenger Station (T â€" 4, Train Structure 4). This one is 24â€� long by 13 â€" Â½â€� wide by 15â€� tall. 
















One thing that weâ€™re doing differently to our buildings is that now instead of having a glossy powder coated finish; weâ€™ll have them powder coated with a rust resistant primer so that it can be detailed easier and will have the extra rust protection. 
We are really looking forward to hearing what you think about them.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice descriptions.. any photos available?


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

I couldn't get pictures up the first time... you should be able to see them now


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah !!! Very nice..


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

The freight depot looks great!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 
Beautiful work - as usual. I like both buildings. I would like one or both on my layout! Thanks for the info on the water tower. I will be calling in an order for one soon. 
Best, Ted


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here they are back from getting Powder Coated with rust resistant primer. Ready to be detailed. 


The Freight Station. 























The Passenger Station. 


Front 














Back


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

We now have pictures of the detailed Passenger station and the Freight Platform. Here they are:


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
For future consideration, you may wish to add a ramp on one end of the platform, leading down to ground level. 
Not everything shows up at the depot on a flatbed...


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

I thought the Goods Shed was the better of the two, a lot more appeal I thought the Station House 
Building is a little to much like a Dolls House for my liking, in Western Australia, this Style of Station House is 
found only as a Main Junction Station Like "Walkaway" or "Bunbury" maybe even "Perth", so I believe 
that on a Garden Railway Layout this would be a little overbearing, while that Goods shed will and would 
fit in anywhere you wished. 

Well done, 
John Richards.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Duncan, 

That is a great idea. That's the neat part about these buildings is that you or us can kitbash it any way you want. Thanks again.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Both buildings are excellent in their primer gray but of course everyone will have their own ideas about colours. Not to big - not to small, for a prairie railroad in these parts. 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the neat part about these buildings is that you or us can kitbash it any way you want 




Kitbash with a welder and a grinder


----------

